# برنامج Fortran 90 ضروورررري



## jameela (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


لو سمحتم أنا محتاجة لبرنامج 

Fortran 90 

لأنني محتاجة هذا البرنامج في حل البرامج اللي تساعدني في المشروع بتاعي 

ساعدوني بسرعة 
عاجل جدا 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## أحمد الكيم (28 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم .........
والله طلبك عندي يا مهندسة وsetup البرنامج في جهازي لكن لا اعرف كيف أوصل هذا البرنامج لكي واذا عرفت الطريقة فاعطيهالي وسوف يصلك البرنامج باذن الله ..........
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
éأحمد الكيمé


----------



## رضاحح (28 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
اختي بحثت في النت ووجدت هذه الروابط و الحقيقة من منتدي تركي لم افهم جيدا الغة اتمنا ان الروابط تكون حقا للبرنامج وهي شغالة 
http://rapidshare.com/files/92875489/f90-1.zip.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/92886579/f90-2.zip.html




_ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا_ في سبيل الله أموات بل احياء عند ربهم يرزقون


----------



## رضاحح (28 ديسمبر 2008)

للاسف البرنامج فهي عطب


----------

